# The Junk in My Trunk



## msthrope (Sep 6, 2007)

instead of posting en masse here, i created an album for my collection which can be found at http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...7&id=557251080 if you have any colors questions or anything, i'll try my best to answer them. i have WAY too much stuff for a girl who wears make-up a couple of times a month.

PS.  you don't need to be on facebook to view this album.


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so jealous of your collection!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 7, 2007)

Oooo nice collection!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 7, 2007)

damn, nice collection. I'm in love!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 7, 2007)

love all of your stuff!! I love seeing the older stuff.


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd like to be first in line if/when you decided to swap or sell some stuff! Geez, how can you only wear makeup TWICE A MONTH!?!?!  
That's insane!     But if you're collecting, i guess it's hard to actually USE the products. I bet it's to just stare and admire your stash! 
Whew, I thought I had a lot of MAC!


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2007)

Loving your collection!


----------



## Linda Baby (Sep 7, 2007)

LOVES IT!
where'd you get the hand mirror? and the storage case for your lipsticks?

can i add you on facebook?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## msthrope (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_Geez, how can you only wear makeup TWICE A MONTH!?!?!  That's insane!     But if you're collecting, i guess it's hard to actually USE the products. I bet it's to just stare and admire your stash!_

 
it's not becuase i collect that i only wear make-up a couple of times a month; it's because i'm a little fuss pot and refuse to do anything less than a full face which takes a good 30-40 minutes and i just never seem to have/make the time to do that though.  i am going to try to change that though because it seems a waste to have all of this stuff and never use it.


----------



## msthrope (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Linda Baby* 

 
_LOVES IT!
where'd you get the hand mirror? and the storage case for your lipsticks?  can i add you on facebook? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the mirror i actually got on the LJ community a few years back.  if you watch there or ebay, they pop up every now and again.

the lipstick storage cases which are amazing as they can hold lipsticks or lipglosses come from here http://www.sharodan.com/ and you can find them by searching on "lipstick box".  i absolutely love those.

there isn't much of interest on my facebook account really as i do most of my MAC stuff through LJ.  i just created the album there so i didn't have to upload stuff to my webspace.  aside from that, the only make-up related stuff is a few face shots.  you can add me though if you really want.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 8, 2007)

I love all the piggies.  Please think of me if you ever get rid of your collection...  eyeing up the Diana Ross brushes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Love the thread title and the collection.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 22, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## pichima (Oct 23, 2007)

awesome collection!you have loads of nice brushes!


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

wow good collection!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 8, 2007)

You've got a lovely brush collection.


----------



## kyashi (Nov 8, 2007)

wow your collection is inspiring .. mines so little it can fit into one picture and you can see everything.. and i love how your store it .. its amazing that you can fit that much stuff into such a small area .. you must be very organised and I love those lipstick boxes !! thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, your colection is amazing !!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in love!!


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG total make up porn! Loves!

May I ask, what are your lipsticks in - as in what is that container?


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 28, 2008)

Fantastic collection!!  Those lippies and piggies...


----------



## lilskydiver (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonderful collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I love how you have it all stored!


----------



## msthrope (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuxeKitten* 

 
_May I ask, what are your lipsticks in - as in what is that container?_

 
the lipsticks are stored in the lipstick boxes from Sharodan Inc.  they are the <3 because if you remove the foam insert at the bottom, they are tall enough to store lipglasses too.


----------



## mimichaton206 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ooh gorgeous collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you've inspired me to re-store my MU


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 30, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE. You put my collection to shame


----------

